# 1965 [ish] Moulton beats 2008 Carbon.. Official



## bonk man (1 Feb 2009)

Ha..........Worcester St Johns reliability ride, 50 miles including the hideous Stamford Bank.....average speed 16mph

I wasn't last and caught a guy on a new looking carbon fibre race bike about 30 miles in, I out descended him, 40 mph on the twisting scary road out of Cllifton on Teme caught him on the next small climb poor guy, after I went past I think his morale crashed and that was it. 

To be fair I was nearly last, probably 35th out of 40 but apart from really achy thighs it was a good ride, if I could get round with the fast blokes on the Moulton I reckon I could beat anyoneand had it been flat today 17mph would have been doable but there was a couple of thousand feet of climbing and the bike weighs 35 lbs


----------



## bonk man (1 Feb 2009)

pic from today, Stamford bank.... before it got steep.




[/IMG]


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (10 Mar 2009)

I was listening to the Moulton story the other day, very interesting do you have any more pictures ? It looks rather dirty from that angle.


----------



## Pottsy (10 Mar 2009)

I hope you honked your horn as you went past.


----------



## yello (10 Mar 2009)

Chapeau! 

It would have destroyed me, I almost feel sorry for the guy!


----------



## bonk man (7 Apr 2009)

BADGER.BRAD said:


> I was listening to the Moulton story the other day, very interesting do you have any more pictures ? It looks rather dirty from that angle.



Not dirty just incredibly rusty 

another pic.. 




from the Boxing Day 10...


----------

